# 2016 North Midland Schedule; Christmas Do 17th December 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*The monthly meets in the North-Midlands Region will be on the third Friday of each month from 7pm onwards (some changes possible)* for

**some fun (and games occasionally)
**cruising
**delicious grub and 
**loads of friendly banter

Our monthly meeting place is:

*The Bulls Head*
Wilmslow Road
Mottram St Andrew
Cheshire
SK10 4QH

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

The Bulls Head offers excellent cuisine, local ales and plenty of secure, off the road, parking.
Please be aware that the pub extends far to the back on three different levels as well as to the front and sides. So if you never been, please look out for the

*yellow* *TT MEET* sign.
Below are the dates for our 2016 meets:

15th January
19th February, mini cruise weather permitting
18th March
*Sunday, 17th April Pennine Cruise and Curry*
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1250329
20th May
10th June
8th July 
*No August meet*
16th September
21st October - Cruise Evening
*Saturday, 17th December for our famous Christmas Cruise, Bowl and Curry; details tba nearer the time*

See you there,

Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Dani, hoping to make some of these :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrillianTT  
And we already had the [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for the new venue from another regular who hardly posts on here :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The menu looks tempting.

We'll try and get over sometime soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> The menu looks tempting.
> 
> We'll try and get over sometime soon.


Excellent Peter [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be comming


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Warranty_Void said:


> I will be comming


We'll be looking forward to seeing you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember, remember: it's a new venue this Friday 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not been therethere I think. Looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Warranty_Void said:


> I will be comming


Watch out for the *yellow* *TT* *MEET* table sign


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A good evening. Nice to meet you Andrew. Hope you like the stickers when they come. Good to see you Richard and thanks for the prezzy. I hope your lights got you home safely Diarmuid.
Thanks for organising and finding such a nice venue too Dani - the food was excellent.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Was nice to meet you all I had a great time, will Cya all again at the next meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for joining me on a great Friday evening out and applause to the two "far travellers", Andy and Diarmuid for driving all that way 
I, too, had a super time and I think the Bulls Head is an extremely close second to Sutton Hall if not as good, so I'm happy to keep it as our home base for a good number of years to come [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Checking ..... checking .....
They are both run by the same people so no surprise there that one is as good as the other :roll:

See you on 20th February


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dani

Good meet. Some very interesting conversation last night.  Thanks John yes the lights lit the road well last night and home safely. Just finished work now so a bit of a veg out evening is required now! :roll:

Diarmuid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> a bit of a veg out evening is required now! :roll:
> 
> Diarmuid


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm off to a 60th b-day party in 30 min .....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will try to get along to the April event (away for both the Feb & March dates).

I assume yoofs are allowed (makes Fridays easier for me) or is it Adults only?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Will try to get along to the April event (away for both the Feb & March dates).
> 
> I assume yoofs are allowed (makes Fridays easier for me) or is it Adults only?


Hi Paul,

Kids are certainly 'allowed'; better: they are very welcome and I'm looking forward to you coming along to one of the meets


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Dani,
Got any cruises/drive outs on the cards in the near future ?

Jase


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Hi Dani,
> Got any cruises/drive outs on the cards in the near future ?
> 
> Jase


Hi Jase,

Yes absolutely. We were only discussing it the other day. The next one will be around middle/end of April. Hope to see you then


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Looks forward to hearing of your plans. The last day out was mucho fun for everyone


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Glad you liked it Jason 
I'm sure I can come up with mucho more fun cruises easily :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to Friday. Who else is going?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Who else is going?


Someone who doesn't want to be named, Simon&Sharon; Jonathan, Emma and Barnaby, possibly Rainer and (also possibly as I haven't invited them yet) Richard&Helen. Oh, and I guess you and me :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'll bring my worn out wheel bearing in case anyone wants to inspect my races and give them a spin, out of interest. Could be one for the journal. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Could be one for the journal. :roll:


The TTF on-line journal no doubt :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Of course. Some may categorise bearings as fitting into a bit of a *bore* but not letting garages *pull* a fast one may save you from having to *shell* out from being *half-shafted* if you get my *drift* :wink:


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be there and I want to see you bearing John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

excellent Andy. See you Friday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Warranty_Void said:


> I will be there and I want to see you bearing John


I knew someone would want to have a play


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guyswas hoping to come today but my car in the garage and wont be ready till tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a shame. You won't be able to have a go with my spinney thing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nadim_m said:


> Hey guyswas hoping to come today but my car in the garage and wont be ready till tomorrow


That's abig shame Nadim! I was looking forward to seeing you again. Perhaps next months when your car is back on the road.
Have a nice weekend 

Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you having (/had) fun guys. Sadly couldn't come as I have work tomorrow and Sunday. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T'was a nice crowd tonight and good fun. Hopefully you can do the next meet, which will be on the *13th March* 
[I know that's the second Friday in March but I will be away for two weeks after that]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> T'was a nice crowd tonight and good fun. Hopefully you can do the next meet, which will be on the *13th March*
> [I know that's the second Friday in March but I will be away for two weeks after that]


I will most probably be at home for this one as I have 4 days off together. But I should be able to come to april one. I have a friend coming up but as long as he's agreeable to coming along I shall be there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > T'was a nice crowd tonight and good fun. Hopefully you can do the next meet, which will be on the *13th March*
> ...


Sounds like a plan [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ladies and gentlemen......
And the March meet is ....... tada ...... on 13th March


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


did I here mention of a jolly for the april meet Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> did I here mention of a jolly for the april meet Dani?


You did Diarmuid and the most likely day for this will be Sunday, 26th April. I'll post this up in the next two weeks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember, remember the Ides of March :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only a couple of days to go. Looking forward to it 

I have no broken bits to bring with me this time. The windscreen man took the old one away :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Would have looked a bit strange you walking into the place with a broken windscreen. Could have doubled up as a rather large plate for hungry souls though :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Diarmuid for pointing out that I'm not doing my duty of updating the head line 8)

So now that it's done, I hope to see loads of you after the Easter holidays for a good chat and a pint


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks Diarmuid for pointing out that I'm not doing my duty of updating the head line 8)
> 
> So now that it's done, I hope to see loads of you after the Easter holidays for a good chat and a pint


Thanks for the update Dani! Looking forward to it as well. Might even get there on time to because I'm off during the day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds very good Diarmuid. See you then


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Count down is on now!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What units are we counting in?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Days or hours. Minutes or seconds would be inconvenient. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can count very fast. 
783240
783239
783238
... seconds and counting...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think I'll be ready for a knees up by then; life seems too hectic for me atm :roll:


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Ohh no i can not make this meet either [smiley=bigcry.gif] flying out to istanbul on 17th morning, oh well at least the weather should be nice and warm in istanbul and lots of lovely food to munch on :lol:

Is the Pennines Cruise still on Dani ? i'm back on the 25th and your cruise on the 26th if im right ? Hoping to make it if everything go in plan.

Cheers

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Ohh no i can not make this meet either [smiley=bigcry.gif] flying out to istanbul on 17th morning, oh well at least the weather should be nice and warm in istanbul and lots of lovely food to munch on :lol:
> 
> Is the Pennines Cruise still on Dani ? i'm back on the 25th and your cruise on the 26th if im right ? Hoping to make it if everything go in plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Hak,

Last thing first: I'm postponing the Pennine Cruise until May (I'll post up about it in due course) as I can't get out to do the recce at the moment.

Have a lovely time in Istanbul. I'm going on 9th Nov and I'm already looking fw to yummy Turkish food


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh no i can not make this meet either [smiley=bigcry.gif] flying out to istanbul on 17th morning, oh well at least the weather should be nice and warm in istanbul and lots of lovely food to munch on :lol:
> ...


Thanks a lot Dani, If you need anything bringing from Turkey give us a shout :wink:

Oh right i will look out for the Pennine Cruise! Hope to meet you's soon!

cheers

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Thanks a lot Dani, If you need anything bringing from Turkey give us a shout :wink:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak


Oohh, 
Thanks for your kind offer Hak; my list would be endless though so I better take two huge suitcases when I go in November :roll:

Remember to visit Cappadocia


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

We'll be there on Friday, not sure if we can make it for 7 though, all depends on traffic :roll:

Cheers

Phil and Sue


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Did someone say 'Cruise' ?? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> We'll be there on Friday, not sure if we can make it for 7 though, all depends on traffic :roll:
> 
> ...


Brilliant Phil and Sue  
I'm sure you won't be disappointed with The Bulls Head.

The table will be booked in my name - just make sure you check out all little nooks and crannies: the rooms are on three different levels :roll:



Templar said:


> Did someone say 'Cruise' ?? 8)


Sorry Jase, not this coming Friday but rest assured I'll sort one soon
[if I get a few minutes to myself]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thought I'd missed something Dani


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're going to put in an appearance and join you this time (I think we should be pretty safe on the snow front now).

We may also be struggling to make 7pm but should be there soon after.

We'll see you there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Thought I'd missed something Dani


You haven't Jase. Life is just that bit too hectic to get my head round sorting a cruise atm  
But you'll be the first to know (receive PM) when I've sorted one 



peter-ss said:


> We're going to put in an appearance and join you this time (I think we should be pretty safe on the snow front now).
> 
> We may also be struggling to make 7pm but should be there soon after.
> 
> We'll see you there.


Excellent Peter and Simon. I'm looking forward to a catch up


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

Had a great time, thank you all for the warm welcome 8) food was great also! 

Cheers AJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had a great evening and meal too; I certainly recommend the sweet potato curry, Sue.

Lovely meeting you AJ and a special thanks to those of you that put mega miles on your cars. 8)

See you on 15th May if not before


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you, Dani, for a very enjoyable evening.

Excellent choice of venue.

Phil and Sue


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for a for a lovely evening. Sorry we didn't get to talk to everyone but we both thoroughly enjoyed it. Dani looking forward to seeing yourself and John at Stanford hall.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Thank you, Dani, for a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> Excellent choice of venue.
> 
> Phil and Sue


Thanks Phil and Sue. 
Yes, I like The Bulls Head; second best to Sutton Hall 
[and The Viceroy]



clewb said:


> Dani looking forward to seeing yourself and John at Stanford hall.


Getting up at 5am for Stanford Hall, yeeks  
Perhaps I should start consider camping :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks all for a great evening last night.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone fancies a visit deep into north Wales next weekend I'm attempting to get a meet together for next Saturday the 25th. See the event list for more info if you're interested.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> If anyone fancies a visit deep into north Wales next weekend I'm attempting to get a meet together for next Saturday the 25th. See the event list for more info if you're interested.


I would LOVE to come but as of this afternoon I'm looking after my son's doggie, Roxy, until a week on Monday so very unfortunately this is out for me 

Enjoy the meet; I'll be there next time round


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the next meet is.....on May, 15th 

We'll go for an impromptu one hour cruise, starting at

The Bulls Head
Wilmslow Road
Mottram St Andrew
Cheshire
SK10 4QH

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

We'll assemble at the lower car park from 6:45pm to make a swift exit at 7:00pm. Our route will take us across some nice Pennine roads to their BIG sister pub, Sutton Hall, where we'll have a meal in the most pleasant surroundings.

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/suttonhall/

If you like real ales, there is of course Lord Lucan to be had










Or here for the mystery:

http://www.lordlucan.com/

Be sure to join us; so put your name down early and be part of this nice evening 

*Cruisers and diners on 15th May are:*
Dani
Andy
Phil
Hak


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Put my name down :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Warranty_Void said:


> Put my name down :mrgreen:


With pleasure Andy


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Dani, I know that hectic feeling well. Unfortunately, Friday nights are out for us at the moment but I'll keep my eyes on the events section for future cruises.
Iain


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

I'll be there, not sure about Sue yet as she may be working.

Looking forward to it, as always 

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

forest said:


> Dani, I know that hectic feeling well.
> Iain


You got that wrong Iain; Lord Lucan was never hectic :wink: :lol:

I'll be posting up about a day cruise soonish. Just waiting for some confirmation about a special venue to visit :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]



The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I'll be there, not sure about Sue yet as she may be working.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to you joining us, Phil. I hope Sue can be there too


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh guess what I will be there since i'm coming off night shift and got friday night off [smiley=dude.gif] Looking forward to see everyone and their cars 

cheers

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Oh guess what I will be there since i'm coming off night shift and got friday night off [smiley=dude.gif] Looking forward to see everyone and their cars
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak


Excellent Hak! I'll see you soon [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
And you can tell me all about your recent visit to Turkey


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking forward to this tomorrow evening [smiley=dude.gif] hope the weather holds up for us.

See you all soon :wink:

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hak,

The forecast isn't too bad at all; at least there is no rain forecast so should be fine


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello anyone there here and waiting at the bulls head


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And what a clean car you brought as well, Hak [smiley=dude.gif]

I think we had a marvellous mixture of colours tonight - and great to meet you father-in-law (again). I hope to see both of you on Sunday


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks dani  it was a great evening and nice to see u all.. really enjoyed my meal as well it was yummy  and John enjoyed himself too I'm sure I will drag him to some of the future meetings :lol:

I don't think I can make it on Sunday since I got to baby sit for my littlen whilst Mrs socialising with her mates :roll:

Oh well I'm sure I will see you soon again, really enjoyed our little cruise. Will put some pics when I get home tomorrow

Have a fab weekend

Hak


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you all had a good time. We decided that the journey was to far with three people. Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you tomorrow 

We'll aim to be there for 8:30am


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Not the best of pics but here are some pics of our meeting from friday night 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice bunch of clean motors there...hope no one got pooped on under those trees


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Mine was poo free :lol: but full of small leafs :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Last time a bird shat on my car I refused to take her out in it again :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures Hak. Thanks for posting them 

Yes, my car war poo free too but I still washed it yesterday :roll:

Oh, and here is a diary date: our next weet will be on 12th June


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Great pictures Hak. Thanks for posting them
> 
> Yes, my car war poo free too but I still washed it yesterday :roll:
> 
> Oh, and here is a diary date: our next weet will be on 12th June





A3DFU said:


> Great pictures Hak. Thanks for posting them
> My pleasure :wink:
> 
> Hope you had a great day in wales, i ve seen few nice pics of john posted before looked rather cool 8)
> ...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Oludeniz ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Oh guess where i will be in june 12th ?


Hhmm, let me guess... could you be in Turkey :roll:

PS, let John know we have a meet on the 12th June; he's very welcome to join us


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh guess where i will be in june 12th ?
> ...


Oh im afraid john is coming with us :lol: we are going to stay in his new villa he bought last summer in Hisaronu/Fethiye/Turkey and the picture above is Oludeniz which is only few mins drive down the road of john's villa.

I'm looking forward to our cruise in july [smiley=dude.gif]

see you all soon

Hak


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Templar said:


> Oludeniz ??


Yep have you been there before mate ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Oh im afraid john is coming with us :lol: we are going to stay in his new villa he bought last summer in Hisaronu/Fethiye/Turkey


Am I invited? Pretty please with sugar on it :-*


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh im afraid john is coming with us :lol: we are going to stay in his new villa he bought last summer in Hisaronu/Fethiye/Turkey
> ...


 :lol: your always welcome dani :wink: just give us a shout when u need the keys for villa


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Manchesturk said:
> ...


Wow. Thank you Hak and John. One day I may take you up on this kind offer as I'm a big Turkey fan


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Manchesturk said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Oludeniz ??
> ...


Yeah several times...back there again in September :wink: Good value and the food is nice.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember; it's this time of month again where we have a meet on Friday at the Bulls Head from 7pm onwards


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Table booked. See you all later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now till our next meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to it Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes. Me too! Another nice meal at The Bull's Head
[smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's been a busy week and I forgot this was tonight!  A pleasant surprise to be reminded though - see you later


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry guys missing you again. I'm on shift again tonight from 5 until 1 so I'll be hard at it while you guys are living it up!  have a great evening.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a shame Diarmuid - I hope it's an easy shift. See you next time


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

It's been hectic up to now! Waiting for a theatre patient now. Hope you've all started to assemble and you have a good crowd.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes thanks, it was a very enjoyable evening  Great you could make it again, Nadim [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, good to see you again Nadim


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets go for a little cruise on Friday, 21st August while the nights are still long 

The idea is to assemble in the lower car park of the Bulls Head around 6:45pm. That's the Bull's Head in Mottram St. Andrew, our normal monthly meeting place:

Our brand new meeting place is The Bulls Head in Mottram St Andrew
The Bulls Head
Wilmslow Road
Mottram St Andrew
Cheshire
SK10 4QH

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

We'll then leave for a spirited drive around some nice Pennine Roads.










I've booked a table for a hearty meal at 8:00pm / 8:20pm at Sutton Hall:










http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/suttonhall/

So, who's up for it then?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Err let me think :roll: go on then - you know it's a favourite location :wink: Looking forward to a drive too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes already two of us [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh, and I haven't forgotten about the day cruise Jase; people just seem to have their own ideas about how I spend my time these days :roll:


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Dani, long time no see  could you put down me and john as maybe pls ? as i really enjoyed our last cruise we had back in the day lol I'm gonna have a word with john and see if he wants to join us for the cruise and confirm it with my missus as she works that day and i've got the littlen, will let you know nearer time.

i will probably see you at German classics car show at haigh hall on 9th august [smiley=dude.gif]

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hak,

Excellent! You and John are on the 'maybe' list and a definite "yes" to Haigh Hall. Not long now. See you soon


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Hak,
> 
> Excellent! You and John are on the 'maybe' list and a definite "yes" to Haigh Hall. Not long now. See you soon


Yep not long indeed  roll on 9th looking forward to it

Hak


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

We (Emma & myself) will be in attendance.

I haven't "cruised" in the new car yet, hopefully I will be able to keep up  and it will be good preparation for my trip to the Nurburgring.

I shall leave you to organise the Garlic Bread at our destination.

Look forward to seeing you all Friday.

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Jonathan 

It's been a while and I must have a good look at your new pride and joy. I just hope I can still hold the steering wheel what with all the painting I'm doing at the moment :roll:

Did you say garlic bread? Yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif]

See you and Emma soon,

Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you all had a great time. I couldn't come do to this inconvenience called work :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent evening indeed. Thank you Dani for organising a superb driving route despite the odd road closure which would have scuppered many without your local knowledge. Some of those twisty roads were great fun with some brilliant scenery.

Sutton Hall was excellent as usual with some fine food and ale and what a pleasant surprise to have Jeff and Cherie join us 

Great to see everyone for a chat. I hope your cold gets better Phil. Have fun round Nuremburg Jonathan. Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Great to see everyone for a chat.


I can only second that sentiment 

Thanks all for coming to play in my back yard; it's you who come to the meets who make them what they are!

And here's a bit of an advertisement for my next game :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1060161


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Had a great time last night - enjoyed the scenery on the drive and got the stretch the cars legs a bit for Germany.

We nearly ended up with another dog too !

Thanks again for organising Dani and see you all next time !!

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Dani for organising a very enjoyable evening with an excellent mini cruise along some brilliant roads through wonderful countryside.

Nice car Jonathan, enjoy your trip to Nurburgring!

Really good to see everyone, catch up again soon.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the roads 



mosschops said:


> enjoyed the scenery on the drive


I assume you will remember the road via Pimm Chair, Jonathan, that's the one where we had to go over the filled in cattle grid, and also the one past Errwood Reservoir. We stopped there donkey's years ago for a photo shoot.



The Phantom Lord said:


> mini cruise along some brilliant roads through wonderful countryside.


You're right Phil, the scenery along those roads is magnificent but the road along the reservoir is closed at weekends in summer hence we can only use that road during the week or in winter when it can be pretty treacherous - even to walk on!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thread is just updated with the September date of 18th September; an evening of friendly chat, good food and great beers at the Bull's Head in Mottram St Andrew


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your events are excellent and after the Plague Cruise at the weekend I'm glad this meet is coming up this week as otherwise I'd get withdrawal symptoms :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

I'll be there tomorrow night, Sue working again!

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Phil,

It'll be nice to catch up. See you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marvelous, looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not quite a week until the next Bull's Head meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to it. I've got Bryony coming at the weekend - I'll see if she wants to come on the Friday too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That would be nice


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

We'll be there on Friday

Phil and Sue


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too and maybe someone else too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Phil. It will be great to catch up with you and Sue.
John, will this someone else be the "Lady of the Manor"? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for joining me for a hearty meal at the Bulls Head last night. As discussed, I've moved the date of the November meet, which is now on 27th November. Be good to see loads of you then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone last night after a mad drive to pick up m' lady :lol:

See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember, remember, 27th of November


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I knew there was something :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We're at one of the long tables near the front opposite the bar


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope you all had a really good Christmas and are looking forward to some good motoring in the new year so check out our 2016 schedule on the first page, which has some interesting dates added 8)

Have a very happy new year and safe driving to all


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me . . . Ooh Déjà vu


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Is tomorrow's meet still happening?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nadim_m said:


> Is tomorrow's meet still happening?


Yes it certainly is Nadim. See you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

That's good will see you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great 

Table's booked from 7pm. It's the large table to the right as you walk into the main door, in front of the bar [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

How's the weather round u today


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nadim_m said:


> How's the weather round u today


It's fine . Roads are clear apart from some minuscule ones.


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

It's started snowing again so will have to review in an hour or so


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You are luckier than we are here re snow :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good meet last night [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As per suggestion, weather permitting, we'll go out for a short cruise in February to one of the following:

http://thethreegreyhoundsinn.co.uk/

http://www.thedogpeover.co.uk/

Both have excellent food and real ales plus the benefit of large car parks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Dog has men in strange socks too :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You would be noticing such thing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As we often wind up at Sutton Hall after a Friday mini cruise I thought this might be of interest 8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35481376


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I heard that on the news. Nice of him to leave his house for us to visit :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Only two days to our next meet 

With no ice or snow forecast, lets do a short cruise leaving the Bulls Head at 7pm prompt for the Dog

http://www.thedogpeover.co.uk/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll have to pull my socks up for that one. I think bright red will be the most appropriate :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Table is booked at The Dog for 7:30pm in the name of _Unwin_ 8)

http://www.thedogpeover.co.uk/

So anyone not wanting to cruise from The Bulls Head can join us there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember our next meet will be on 18th March


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. I may have a passenger too who I'm sure will appreciate another excellent meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I may have a passenger too


A young lady perhaps? :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Could be :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The, usual, large table by the entrance in front of the bar is booked. See you all later


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Another excellent meet Dani and some excellent food and company


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it's hard to beat them for food 

Remember folks there will be no Friday evening meet in April but a Pennine cruise and curry on Sunday, 17th .I'll post details over the weekend


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani,

I'm unable to make the April Pennines Cruise as I'll be in London for a meeting the following week. However, I'm looking forward to September and catching up with everyone.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani,
> I'm looking forward to September and catching up with everyone.
> 
> Viv.


Sounds good Viv [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Must get my act together for the April cruise though. Having just got back from sunny/rainy Wales I have no excuse not to get on with it now :roll:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha Ha Dani,

It must have been north or mid Wales. It's been really sunny down south :lol:

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

North Wales it was Viv [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I believe it's getting a lot wetter over the next few days


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember, our next meet will be a cruise on Sunday, 17th April, rather than the usual monthly Friday meet:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1250329


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hep, Hep .... it's this Friday. Looking forward to a great turn out at the Bulls Head


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great! I'll turn out - been looking forward to it 

Things have been a bit hectic recently sorting the house etc, so it's nice to have a relaxing evening as a priority interrupt (sorry software speak there) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> (sorry software speak there) :wink:


You will be sorry :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who's up for a mini cruise in June?

Assemble at the Bull's Head lower car park around 6:45pm

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

Leave at 7:00pm for a bit of a Pennine blast to finish with a meal at the sister pub, Sutton Hall

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/suttonhall/

I've started an extra thread here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1296945


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doesn't time fly - just like your TT Dani  I'll definitely be following this one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Doesn't time fly - just like your TT Dani


Not quite; not today and the next few days anyway. Hit my "throttle ankle" with a 5kg weight this morning feeling sorry for myself now [smiley=sick2.gif]

But all be fine again  for the 10th June


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Quite. Who ever says weight training is beneficial is wrong :evil:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to join ( i do love a blast down snake pass!!

Would you lot consider a blast across the snake to

Hope Valley, A6187, Sheffield, S32 1DA (owler tor on google maps)

I am trying to arrange a couple of us Sheffield TTers to have a mini meet in a view point here...

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1284682


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ross2209 said:


> I would love to join


Consider yourself counted Ross. See you on Friday 



ross2209 said:


> a blast across the snake to
> 
> Hope Valley, A6187, Sheffield, S32 1DA (owler tor on google maps)
> 
> ...


You need to speak with Jonathan aka Mosschops whom you'll meet on Friday :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, latest head count (for my booking the table at Sutton Hall)

John
Dani
Mosschops
Nadim
Steve?

I've the feeling I'm forgetting someone :?
Ah, Nadim 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait even though my aircon has packed in. I'll be there no sweat ... or perhaps a little :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You could always cycle to your local :wink:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I finish work at 8 in sheffield so maybe not book me a seat at the table... it will take just under an hour to come across... maybe a slight hoon involved - it is the peaks!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You simply have to get away early on a Friday :roll:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> You simply have to get away early on a Friday :roll:


One can dream!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ross2209 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You simply have to get away early on a Friday :roll:
> ...


Don't dream your life away :roll:






Oops; showing my age


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And by popular demand, there will be a Bulls Head meet tomorrow evening, 8th July, at 7pm as usual.

[Just can't get rid of my friends even if I tried]  
Taking my coat running away .... until tomorrow evening :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo hoo!
P.S. you'd better change the title!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done. Thank you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There will be no meet tonight now.

I'll post up about the September Cruise over the weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For our September meet / cruise please go to:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1357945


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

*following*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Melvin084 said:


> *following*


Sounds good Melvin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think it's best to postpone the Plague Cruise until there are more cruisers so we are 
*back to our "normal" Bull's Head meet next Friday, 16th September from 7pm*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guys, make a note in your diary to be sure you're at our next meet as

*21st October will be Cruise Evening*

Well meet at the Bull's Head in Mottram St. Andrew at 6:30pm at the lower car park.

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/bullshead/

We'll soon hit the roads for a good evening cruise to the Ryles Arms in Sutton for a great meal at 8:00pm:

http://www.rylesarms.com/

Be sure not to miss this special evening


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember guys, there'll be a bit of a cruise this coming Friday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm game. Count me in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Hope you all had a good time.


Thanks Diarmuid. Yes, it was great with absolutely mega food [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Shame you couldn't be there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here it is: our now famous North Midland Christmas Do:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1403793

Please post on the thread if you're joining me for Ten-Pin Bowling and a curry


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dani is away at the moment but if anyone fancies meeting at the Bull's Head for a meal and/or a drink on Friday (11th Nov - this week ) let me know


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How about this week then? It was sausage week last week.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> How about this week then? It was sausage week last week.


Sausage ? Am I reading right John...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > How about this week then? It was sausage week last week.
> ...


Veggie Cumberland sausage with root vegetables in a red pepper sauce was very nice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys,

I hope you ha d a good time in my absence while I enjoyed myself at different holiday locations - some in the [smiley=sunny.gif] at 22C, others at -5C in the snow.

Now then, it's not long till our Christmas do is upon us so don't be shy: put your name forward for our x-mas bowl and curry  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1403793

See you there 8)


----------

